# Toro 826 OXE Power vs. Auto Steering?



## wow08816 (Feb 2, 2017)

I understand the trigger power steering of the Toro 826 OXE (38805). But what exactly is auto-steering on the Toro 826 OXE (37781)?

Thanks


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

wow08816 said:


> I understand the trigger power steering of the Toro 826 OXE (38805). But what exactly is auto-steering on the Toro 826 OXE (37781)?
> 
> Thanks


 Must be like auto turn. I would have never known this if it was not for your post. there must be a clutch assm in there. I will have to peruse this subject more in detail.k:k:k:k:k:


----------

